# My house smells bad



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

So I've turned part of my basement into fish rooms.

I was siphoning water into a bucket while cleaning a tank. I thought the water was going into the bucket but it went on the floor (about 1-2 gallons). I took the Wet & Dry and sucked up as much as I could but the carpet was rather wet. The whole house has started smelling like feline urine. I've never owned a cat but I recognize the odor. 

Is there anything that I can do short of removing the carpet?


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep just get some natures miracle.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Scherb said:


> Yep just get some natures miracle.


 Where do you buy it?? Do you know why it smells like cat pee?

Thanks


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Here is a pic. lots of places sell it. just call around.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Lamplighter said:


> Where do you buy it?? Do you know why it smells like cat pee?
> 
> Thanks


because it is fish waste in the water. i got it from the local pet store. works great just follow the directions.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

this wont help with the actual cause, but simmering a stick or two of cinnamon is a great way to freshen up the house without using aerosol based chemicals


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When the carpet dries put a whole box of baking soda all over it and let it sit for a while to absorb the odor. Then vacuum up later. Natures miracle works very well also just more expensive.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

I haven't used baking soda but i know natures miracle has something similar to the good bacteria in a fish tank, as it actually eats the waste that is causing the smell. plus i remember it says something about not using other products prior to it as they might affect how well it works. Good luck with that, i know it stinks cause it happened to me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

nice 2 good tips in 2 days ,,, first the tempered glass / smart phone trick and now this..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

time to go hardwood floors !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> time to go hardwood floors !


Tile is much better!!


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks!

I'll tackle this tomorrow! Three floors smell like cat urine. Bad!!!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I tried shop vac as much water as I could out of the carpet then steam clean it with baking soda applied prior to the cleaning, afterward, de-humidifer and blower to dry the carpet quickly to avoid any mold and it worked fine for me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

rip up the carpet, zavlar liquid rubber the plywood under neath, and 24 inches up the walls, and just fill er up , a live in fish pond... 


im kidding but water/flood related stuff sucks to fix. i feel for ya


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Do you know why it smells like cat pee?


 Probably ammonia.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

TomC said:


> Probably ammonia.


 So fish urine!


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

shampoo the carpets? call the man in the shiny black van!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If it's actually cat urine (ick), best option is Nature's miracle. I have 4 senior (or senile) cats and it works great on any kind of pet odor, most likely including fish pee!

And I'm a big fan of polished concrete floors.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's another product called urine off that works better than natures miracle.its used in prisons etc to neutralize ammonia.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Elle said:


> If it's actually cat urine (ick), best option is Nature's miracle. I have 4 senior (or senile) cats and it works great on any kind of pet odor, most likely including fish pee!
> 
> And I'm a big fan of polished concrete floors.


It couldn't be cat urine 'cause I've never owned a cat while living here. Polished concrete floors are really nice until you drop a laptop on one.

The sell had considerably lessened by this morning. I did manage to buy some Nature's miracle.

I had the spill early Friday morning. A new girlfriend was coming over for diner that evening. I bought Febreeze and sprayed the wet area. The odor hadn't permeated to the rest of the house yet. Anyways I took her downstairs and she said "It smells of pee here." I was worried that she would think that I was the carpet wetter. LOL


----------

